# How to uninstall/reinstall Settings Extra Apps in W10M



## w.bogdan (Jan 1, 2016)

Sometimes those extra apps behave oddly and a reinstallation is required. Here is a method: 
- install WinAppDeployCmd (can be downloaded from WikiSend WinAppDeploy-x86_en-us.msi.zip, more info Install Universal Windows Apps with the WinAppDeployCmd tool https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/mt203806.aspx)
- open Command Prompt (Cmd) as admin, change directory to
	
	



```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\bin\x86
```
- use 
	
	



```
WinAppDeployCmd uninstall -package <name> -ip <address> -pin <p>
```
 to remove the following packages
Display  
	
	



```
b08997ca-60ab-4dce-b088-f92e9c7994f3_47810.15531.36284.64166_neutral__dtamgpysk9qmw
```
Gestures & Touch 
	
	



```
NokiaCorporation.Gesturestouch_3.3.20.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
```
Lumia motion data 
	
	



```
NokiaCorporation.motiondata_2.1.192.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
```
Equaliser 
	
	



```
NokiaCorporation.Equaliser_3.0.155.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
```
Rate Your Device 
	
	



```
NokiaCorporation.Rateyourdevice_3.0.92.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
```
Gadgets/Device hub 
	
	



```
NokiaCorporation.DeviceHub_3.7.4.1_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
```
Extras & info 
	
	



```
2377fe1b-c10f-47da-92f3-fc517345a3c0_51122.20166.24600.51992_neutral__erv09pjf23e2a
```
Example: to uninstall Rate Your Device the command should be something like this 

```
WinAppDeployCmd uninstall -package aec3bfad-e38c-4994-9c32-50bd030730ec_41833.38366.13087.29407_neutral__ax1bptaybe3da -ip 192.1.1.1 -pin 123456
```
where 192.1.1.1 should be your phone ip adress connected to the same Wi-Fi as the computer; and pin is the 6 character string generated from phone's Settings - Security - Developers - Pair. The pin is required only the fisrt time. 
To reinstall the apps, download them from store 
Display http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=b08997ca-60ab-4dce-b088-f92e9c7994f3
Gestures & Touch http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=bbc57c87-46af-4c2c-824e-ac8104cceb38
Lumia motion data http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=8fc25fd2-4e2e-4873-be44-20e57f6ec52b
Equaliser http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=373cb76e-7f6c-45aa-8633-b00e85c73261
Rate Your Device http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=aec3bfad-e38c-4994-9c32-50bd030730ec
Gadgets / Device hub http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=2fa58039-a6ea-4421-b5c6-9ffac0c3ec3d
Extras & info http://windowsphone.com/s?appId=2377fe1b-c10f-47da-92f3-fc517345a3c0
Tested on Windows 10 & Windows 10 Mobile 1511. 
PS. I'm still looking for a similar way to uninstall/delete pre-installed apps on W10M. Any suggestion is welcomed.


----------



## winphouser (Jan 1, 2016)

Informative ?

Have you tried uninstalling the sysapps in your examples from *Storage ➡ This Device ➡ Apps and games*. It has worked for me.

What apps are you trying to uninstall?


----------



## w.bogdan (Jan 1, 2016)

winphouser said:


> Informative
> Have you tried uninstalling the sysapps in your examples from *Storage  This Device  Apps and games*. It has worked for me.What apps are you trying to uninstall?

Click to collapse



No, it seems you can't uninstall Weather or Windows Feedback (they must be essential for the OS), but you can move or uninstall an instance of Phone for some reason.


----------



## mjz2cool (Jan 25, 2016)

when I download the file from the link I get a zip file that cannot be opened without 3rd party archiver. in the zip file I get a folder called "turin brakes for molly"? 

edit: okay now I got the files through the ms website, and i got the following apps:


```
Microsoft.Media.PlayReadyClient.Phone.2_2.10.2077.1_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.VCLibs.120.00.Phone_12.0.30113.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.WindowsPhoneFileProvider_1.0.12328.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
NokiaCorporation.DeviceHub_4.2.170.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
Microsoft.SkypeApp_2.31.0.9_arm__kzf8qxf38zg5c
5319275A.WhatsApp_2.12.226.0_arm__cv1g1gvanyjgm
Facebook.317180B0BB486_11.0.1.0_arm__8xx8rvfyw5nnt
USTWOSTUDIOLIMITED.MonumentValley_2.3.0.0_arm__x66ewb4nq42ba
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.0_1.0.22929.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.1_1.0.23115.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.0_1.0.22929.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_14.0.22929.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_1.6.1.320_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy
Microsoft.DevicesFlow_1.0.13070.63_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.LockApp_10.0.10586.63_neutral__cw5n1h2txyewy
Microsoft.MicrosoftEdge_25.10586.63.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
906BEEDA-B7E6-4DDC-BA8D-AD5031223EF9_1.0.13070.63_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.PrintDialog_1.0.13070.63_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Windows.PurchaseDialog_6.2.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy
2a4e62d8-8809-4787-89f8-69d0f01654fb_1.0.13070.63_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.AccountsControl_10.0.10586.63_neutral__cw5n1h2txyewy
Microsoft.Windows.AssignedAccessLockApp_1000.10586.63.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy
Microsoft.BioEnrollment_10.0.10586.63_neutral__cw5n1h2txyewy
Microsoft.CloudExperienceHost_1000.10586.63.0_neutral_neutral_8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.WindowsFeedback_1.0.13070.63_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
c5e2524a-ea46-4f67-841f-6a9465d9d515_10.0.10586.63_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy
Microsoft.AAD.BrokerPlugin_1000.10586.63.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.Tonepicker_1.0.13070.63_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Windows.ContactSupport_10.0.10586.63_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy
Microsoft.XboxIdentityProvider_1000.10586.63.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy
Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.1_1.1.23406.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.MicrosoftWallet_1.1.15271.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.People_10.0.3451.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
NokiaCorporation.Equaliser_3.0.155.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
NokiaCorporation.Gesturestouch_3.3.20.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.2_1.2.23231.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
59750RykenApps.435307C335C44_2.5.13.0_arm__zd92nzxdcatqw
Microsoft.CommsPhone_2.12.14001.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.MSPodcast_1.2.15156.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
NokiaCorporation.Rateyourdevice_3.0.95.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_17.6525.42272.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_10.1512.21120.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
NokiaCorporation.motiondata_2.1.192.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
9E2F88E3.Twitter_3.2.3.0_arm__wgeqdkkx372wm
NokiaCorporation.glancescreen_4.1.146.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
Microsoft.ZuneVideo_3.6.15772.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.WindowsAlarms_10.1512.58020.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.ZuneMusic_3.6.15802.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.107.11.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.XboxApp_11.13.6008.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.Windows.Photos_15.1208.10502.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
f2930ca1-b656-45ce-80cf-c06fc662633d_1.0.0.0_arm__c14bspf40ga5e
Microsoft.MSFacebook_10.2.1.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.Getstarted_2.6.12.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.Upprv_1.3.233.2_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.BlockandFilterglobal_10.1505.13502.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.BingNews_4.7.119.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.BingWeather_4.7.119.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
NokiaCorporation.Networkservices_3.1.101.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw
Microsoft.Office.Word_17.6326.10212.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.Office.PowerPoint_17.6326.10212.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.WindowsMaps_4.1601.10150.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.WindowsCalculator_10.1601.49020.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.Office.Excel_17.6326.10212.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
53028HelgeMagnusKeck.WiFiTool_1.3.7.0_arm__kmtq5bk764tmy
Microsoft.Office.OneNote_17.6366.43292.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
ApptlyLLC.Beardify_1.0.0.15_arm__7a5tehvffvcaj
Microsoft.Messaging_2.13.20000.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
18966RudyHuyn.17583A2270534_5.9.0.2_arm__d4rfaqrt0cqt8
32363StampedeGames.EvoExplores_1.1.9.0_arm__ssg7zgmzztv24
microsoft.microsoftskydrive_17.7.0.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Microsoft.WindowsStore_2015.25.22.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe
```

i'm trying to remove lumia help and tips, which i have removed before, but now it shows in the applist with a blank icon. more info on this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-stuck-removing-windows-10-mobile-t3300158


----------



## w.bogdan (Jan 25, 2016)

mjz2cool said:


> when I download the file from the link I get a zip file that cannot be opened without 3rd party archiver.
> i'm trying to remove lumia help and tips, which i have removed before, but now it shows in the applist with a blank icon. more info on this thread:

Click to collapse



I've reuploaded the file WinAppDeploy-x86_en-us.msi.zip.
Lumia Help+Tips does't appear in your list, I think you should install the app from store http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appId=ccfdca81-e2fe-44bd-8957-d0c55c636933 and then uninstall it using WinAppDeployCmd


----------



## mjz2cool (Jan 25, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> I've reuploaded the file WinAppDeploy-x86_en-us.msi.zip.
> Lumia Help+Tips does't appear in your list, I think you should install the app from store http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appId=ccfdca81-e2fe-44bd-8957-d0c55c636933 and then uninstall it using WinAppDeployCmd

Click to collapse



well, i tried downloading it already, but then it shows up twice, and after removing it the normal way the corrupted one is still there, would this way make any difference? gonna try it anyway

edit: nope, still there, very annoying


----------



## w.bogdan (Jan 25, 2016)

mjz2cool said:


> well, i tried downloading it already, but then it shows up twice, and after removing it the normal way the corrupted one is still there, would this way make any difference? gonna try it anyway
> edit: nope, still there, very annoying

Click to collapse




In theory, WinAppDeployCmd should have removed all the dependencies of the app.


----------



## hohoaisan (Apr 12, 2017)

The link died, please upload to another Cloud  Will WinAppDeploycmd.exe work on Windows 7?


----------

